# Giant Devil Catfish, freshwater sand shark!



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Holy Christ, this is one nasty looking fish... probably one of the most capable i have ever seen... Show me your teeths little snakhead wouldnt stand a chance.














grows to 61"
Giant Devil Catfish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

very nice looking fish - BTW if this turns out into a which fish can win a fight thread I'm closing it.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah lol... good point, DAMN... i really want to get one of these. Imagine having that beast in a huge pond!... there are three different ponds 50K+ gl in my girlfreinds front yard, i need to throw some of these in there!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

looks pretty mean. very nice set of chompers too.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sounds like a giant asian redtail. Yeah no doubt its wicked


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

how big of a tank do you think i would need to keep one of these.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

10g, easy. Maybe a 29g if it grows REALLY big...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> 10g, easy. Maybe a 29g if it grows REALLY big...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

DONT QUESTION ME INNES I KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

that thing is sweet....u could prolley use a 5 gallon if its 12" or under..u just gotta fold him to put him in the tank


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That is one fugly fish.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> That is one fugly fish.


 yeah well I talked with that fish and he doesn't think jack sh*t of your frt either; said he'd gulp that little f*cker down faster than innes could blow his load on a cardboard cutout of buffy the vampire slayer


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I bet you could fit it into a 5g if you ran it through the blender first


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats one sweet catfish


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

nasty fish.... those teeths seems to be sharp


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wicked..i like it..thanks for sharing bdk


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wicked..i like it..thanks for sharing bdk


----------

